# Who's into Motorbikes?



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

How many of you are into motorbikes? Do you follow the racing? or just ride one yourself?

*PICTURES ARE VERY WELCOME!*

Cheers Luke


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Im into cruisers, and ride for fun. I have a 99 honda shadow Ace 750cc(dirt cheap on gas) .I am in the process of customizing to my liking. Will try to snap some pics when I am not lazy/busy.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...geez, I never felt the need to photograph my belongings before I started participating in online forums, LoL...yeah, I'm into motorbikes. I grew up on home-made minibikes & Kawasaki enduros, then when I was about 22-23, & picked up an 82' Honda shadow. Had that for a while, & got a triumph thruxton, but sold that off when my girl got knocked up & increasingly vocal about her concerns. Fast forward 8 years, & I'm very much considering buying a Ural patrol T. Like this spring...like before she realizes I got my taxes back...I'm hoping the side-care comforts her; she has no idea how much I miss riding. This has been the longest stretch I've been without a bike with some type of motor, literally, in my entire life...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> Im into cruisers, and ride for fun. I have a 99 honda shadow Ace 750cc(dirt cheap on gas) .I am in the process of customizing to my liking. Will try to snap some pics when I am not lazy/busy.


I had one of those, I think mine was a 2000. A silver and white ACE like this one:










My current ride is a 2006 Suzuki V-Strom 650:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like to ride but I don't have a street bike any more. Used to have a Yamaha Maxim 1100. Out at my folks I still have a 175 Enduro. I used to ride all over when I was a kid and lived in the country. Some day I hope to get a dual sport bike. Always liked back roads better than highway.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

M_J said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > Im into cruisers, and ride for fun. I have a 99 honda shadow Ace 750cc(dirt cheap on gas) .I am in the process of customizing to my liking. Will try to snap some pics when I am not lazy/busy.
> ...


Nice looking ride. :thumbsup: My boss has the 1100 of that beast and dam there fast. Here is a few pics of my baby with my ugly mug in it.


----------

